# which one of these decals if any would you pick



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

just considering getting a front windshield decal of one of these,,just wondering what GTO owners think about decals,,ive seen one with one of these and surprisingly it didnt look bad

View attachment 6035


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not real big on decals but the picture doesn't show, at least for me, it doesn't.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Need permission to view link?


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

i think something is wrong with my pc when accessing this forum because i also cannot see others postings or their avatar pics,,,ive gotta fix this


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mayhem5417 said:


> i think something is wrong with my pc when accessing this forum because i also cannot see others postings or their avatar pics,,,ive gotta fix this


I think it might be the site's problem as I have the same thing on 2 PCs.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

i cant post pics for some reason but heres the link to the decals 



Goat Judge windshield banner decal decals for any GTO:eBay Motors (item 310163417067 end time Dec-19-09 04:53:25 PST)


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

It's entirely a personal thing, but since you asked, I wouldn't put any one of them on my car.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

:agree Again, personal prefference. I put stuff like that on my garage refrigerator not on my car.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'll be blunt. they look idiotic and like you're 17 years old. those that care already know it's a GTO. those that don't know don't care.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

You did ask...

*OH, HELL NO!*


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

No, I will admit I had decals at the top of my windshield, I removed them, I like the look alot better without the decals.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Heck NO on the big one across the front!! But I will admit I am looking for the small side window one that reads " I like mustangs they taste like chicken." Les


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea i asked the same thing to my father,, he said we wouldnt put nothing on it either,,yea i was just asking,,its not worth paying 20 bucks for some stickers anyways


----------



## EPTowing (Jan 24, 2010)

I Tell you what if you really want to put one of those decals on your car, let me know & I will cut you whatever one you want & send it to you. FREE Ya I have a plotter that cuts vinyl decals out. But I wouldn't put any stickers on my car.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a small decal that said "GTOFORUM.COM"...

Definately no banners though.

And who decided that the stupid "angry goat" or whatever that thing is would look fitting anywhere on the GTO? Looks lame, like a tribal tattoo.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

you drive with that around , someone will key your car out of jelousy


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Decals are soccer mom. (IMO)


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> you drive with that around , someone will key your car out of jelousy


If they're going to do that, they'll do it just because its a GTO. It doesn't matter what you've done to it. But then again, that's why I won't park it in questionable areas, and especially not somewhere where I can't see it from inside the building.

I don't know about you guys, but I chose a GTO because I thought it was a low-key performance car... especially with the color mine is.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

those decals look quite cheesy... if you want to put something on top of your windshield, just put a vinyl visor to match your car. those dont look too bad. 
IMO Vinyls that people put on their car that say what it is, are mostly for ricers, it makes it easier for cops to identify what the hell it is, when they put massive wings and ugly a$$ body kits.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok well how about a fender hash,,and what kinda vinyl visor u mean,,,post a pic plz


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I wouldnt do it. But then again i pulled off my spoiler, badges, grills, and painted my insert ibm. So dont listen to me, i like plain.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> If they're going to do that, they'll do it just because its a GTO. It doesn't matter what you've done to it. But then again, that's why I won't park it in questionable areas, and especially not somewhere where I can't see it from inside the building.
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I chose a GTO because I thought it was a low-key performance car... especially with the color mine is.





QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> those decals look quite cheesy... if you want to put something on top of your windshield, just put a vinyl visor to match your car. those dont look too bad.
> IMO Vinyls that people put on their car that say what it is, are mostly for ricers, it makes it easier for cops to identify what the hell it is, when they put massive wings and ugly a$$ body kits.





06gtoin216 said:


> I wouldnt do it. But then again i pulled off my spoiler, badges, grills, and painted my insert ibm. So dont listen to me, i like plain.


Ed Zackey. The car is best as a sleeper that does it's talking at the gas pedal. When you take a sleeper car and bling it up it always looks cheap and ricey


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> Ed Zackey. The car is best as a sleeper that does it's talking at the gas pedal. When you take a sleeper car and bling it up it always looks cheap and ricey


yea the only reason y i was considering doing something like this is because in my opinion the GTO is already on the bland side,,it isnt mean lookin like other muscle cars., so i was just trying to touch her up a bit..i would never remove the spoiler or anything for that matter...most people look at me with a weird face when im driving cause there trying to figure out what the hell it is,,like a beefed up grandam or something,,in anycase i love my car, off topic but i even licked it once :confused


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

GTOJer said:


> You did ask...
> 
> *OH, HELL NO!*




:agree


:shutme


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Just remember this:

The police will notice you "standing out" just as much as the next person (i.e. that pretty girl walking the dog with the spaghetti strap shirt that's two sizes too small and the Daisy Dukes that leave little to the imagination). Especially when a car is customized in some way, however slight, they'll remember you each time they see you. I don't even want vanity plates.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Mayhem5417 said:


> in anycase i love my car, off topic but i even licked it once :confused


You what??!!!
Anyway.....
Since everyone is beating up over this, I thought I'd give you a little support. I looked at the vinyl examples and I could live with the bottom blue one. To me, that doesn't look cheesey like the rest. I wouldn't put it on mine, but I have a older goat. I don't think it would look too bad on the newer style. I'm with you, I wouldn't remove the spoiler or other items either. I saw a show where they took a car(not a GTO) and made a sleeper out of it by removing the spoiler, hood scoops etc. I didn't like it at all. It looked like any other car on the road. I prefer to stand out from the crowd.... I've never been bothered by the police and there is 2 deputy sheriffs in my tiny town.... Behave yourself and there's no problem...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> ..... I've never been bothered by the police and there is 2 deputy sheriffs in my tiny town.... Behave yourself and there's no problem...


That's the bottom line, right there! No matter how much of a 'sleeper' a car is, speeding stands out.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Speeding, laying tracks from a light, skiddin' around corners, reving the motor... the notice ALL of that stuff.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You just made our point. All that is not behaving yourself and you can receive a ticket no matter what you're driving. Although, I've never heard of anyone getting a ticket for reving their engine.


----------

